# Adobe Audition: nicht mehr als 4 GB möglich?



## LokiPoki (30. September 2005)

Also ich habe für eine Party 6 Stunden Musik mit Audition zusammgeschnitten. Nun wollte ich es als MP3 exportieren. Nun sagte er mir dies ginge nich da ich ein Größe von 4 GB überschritten habe...

Was kann man da machen, ausser den "Track" in einzel Teile zu zerstückeln ?


----------



## elektro-elephant (11. Oktober 2005)

nichts, da musst du mit leben. aber mal ehrlich, 6 stunden mucke mit audition zu schneiden ...wieviel arbeitsspeicher hast du dass dir der rechner beim mixdown nich abschmiert ()

du kannst natürlich die qualität der mp3 runterschrauben, aber das wird wohl nicht im sinne der party sein. am besten einfach cuts machen. 3 stücke a 2 stunden draus machen, und im winamp genau so hören wie das mit einer großen datei sonst wäre. (oder mal nen dj programm besorgen, und alles in die playlist setzen)

meine 2 cents


----------

